# gringada



## Campeon

Hi everyone!
I need to translate a text where they call something a gringada. Let me explain you what this means first. This is a typical American thing like the special effects in their movies, Disneyland, fastfood, Mc'Donalds, American football.  
Even though it isn't a nice word, I should say this is not an insult but it could be taken as a criticism or satire on their culture, their lifestyle, and stuff like that.  So, please I would not like anybody to be ofended. Besides, this is not my personal opinion, I just need a translation of this word. Could it be 'American-like (any noun)'? American-like film?

Best regards


----------



## olivodelbuho

Gringada en España sería Americanada

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=americanada

a typical American film

No se me ocurre otra cosa que no sea yankee bullshit film


----------



## sneaksleep

If it's not being rude, you could just say an "americanism."

(Yes, I know this can get us into the discussion of "americano" vs, "estadounidense" again, but it is what would be said in English, I think.)


----------



## Reina140

Or maybe "Americanized" or "Westernized"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

...it's another american movie...
...it's another typical american movie...

Atentamente,


----------



## Campeon

If I say another typical American Beauty would sound cool?
This would be part of an article in a magazine, and I will definitely not put 'bullshit' as someone suggested. Could anyone give me another idea?


----------



## olivodelbuho

I hear quite often 
Hollywood crap!!!!


----------



## Campeon

Me gusta èsta!


----------



## Campeon

Es mejor que la otra. But, could it be (for instance, if I'm refering to a tourist attraction) a Disney-like park?


----------



## olivodelbuho

Campeon, el inglés es una buena lengua para improvisar. Depende el mecio en el que expreses.

The typical American entertainment money-making-consumist Disney-like Park.

De todas formas un Gringo es un Yankee no?


----------



## Campeon

Sí, un gringo es un yankee. Pero la verdad no sé porque los llaman así ustedes. Cuando estudiaba en España me llamaba la atención aquel apelativo. No soy un experto, pero si se lo dices eso a un gringo del sur de los EEUU, creo que no le tocaría en lo absoluto, puesto que los yankees propiamente dichos son los que eran de los estados del norte en su guerra civil. El término gringo para nosotros creo que fue acuñado por los mexicanos y lo hemos tomado todos nosotros los latinoamericanos. Lo que siempre me ha dado curiosidad es porque les llamáis así en España (¿?).
Sí, yo muchas veces cuando me doy por vencido, uso los famosos guiones y asunto arreglado. Es más me gusta usarlos en mis escritos. Me parecen sintéticos y eficientes.


----------



## miamijaguey

Campeon said:


> Sí, un gringo es un yankee. Pero la verdad no sé porque los llaman así ustedes. Cuando estudiaba en España me llamaba la atención aquel apelativo. No soy un experto, pero si se lo dices eso a un gringo del sur de los EEUU, creo que no le tocaría en lo absoluto, puesto que los yankees propiamente dichos son los que eran de los estados del norte en su guerra civil. El término gringo para nosotros creo que fue acuñado por los mexicanos y lo hemos tomado todos nosotros los latinoamericanos. Lo que siempre me ha dado curiosidad es porque les llamáis así en España (¿?).
> Sí, yo muchas veces cuando me doy por vencido, uso los famosos guiones y asunto arreglado. Es más me gusta usarlos en mis escritos. Me parecen sintéticos y eficientes.


 
La palabra Gringo y sus orígenes se ha discutido ampliamente en el foro varias veces. Aquí les pongo un vínculo, y sugiero que miren el artículo en Wikipedia si tienen alguna duda. No es de origen mexicano, sino español, pero fue aplicado modernamente a los norteamericanos a través de México. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=325103


----------



## Campeon

Gracias MIamijaguey, muy ilustrativo


----------



## ausum

Do you have in English a suffix that denotes "the action of"? 
Because that's where *gringada* comes from. In Spanish the suffix _ada_ is used to convert a verb into a noun with the meaning: _action of (the verb)._

But when the suffix is added to a noun, it works much in the same way, sometimes as a demeaning treatment, with the meaning: _the_ _act(s) of that (noun). _A gring_ada_ then would be a way to say_ "the acts of gringos"._

If you assume gringo as a cross-language word, when you apply English grammar to that noun —in the same way as explained above— what would it be the resulting word?


----------



## sneaksleep

ausum said:


> Do you have in English a suffix that denotes "the action of"?
> Because that's where *gringada* comes from. In Spanish the suffix _ada_ is used to convert a verb into a noun with the meaning: _action of (the verb)._
> 
> But when the suffix is added to a noun, it works much in the same way, sometimes as a demeaning treatment, with the meaning: _the_ _act(s) of that (noun). _A gring_ada_ then would be a way to say_ "the acts of gringos"._
> 
> If you assume gringo as a cross-language word, when you apply English grammar to that noun —in the same way as explained above— what would it be the resulting word?


Hmmm. I had said "americanism," but "-ism" usually refers more to words or ways of thinking, rather than actions, I think.


----------



## olivodelbuho

"-ism"  equal to "-ismo"


----------



## Mirlo

I agree with 'Reina' and 'Sneaksleep' . The terms use by the people of this country are  'Americanism" /"Americanized" I would not use any other term (it may be taken wrong).
saludos,


----------



## CABARET

O simplemente, with the tipical american way.


----------



## olivodelbuho

amaricanismo, americanizado.

Lamentablemente querían traducir: americanada o gringada. That are quite disapproving words. Dodgy American/americanized film.


----------



## olivodelbuho

Tacky, cheesy American movie


----------



## Mirlo

*I need to translate a text where they call something a gringada*.
*This is a typical American thing like the special effects in their movies, Disneyland, fastfood, Mc'Donalds, American football*

la pregunta fue 'gringada' un término realmente no existe en el idioma español asi es que hay que improvisar de acuerdo con lo que él quiere decir y buscar la mejor manera de aplicarlo,
Americanism es un término usado para éste tipo de situaciones..
saludos,


----------



## ausum

sneaksleep said:


> Hmmm. I had said "americanism," but "-ism" usually refers more to words or ways of thinking, rather than actions, I think.


 
And what about *"gringoing"*?

I know it sounds weird, but after googling it I found some results where that word is used, either as the present progressive tense of _gringuear_ or as _act of gringos_.

Mirlo, I've found the word _gringada_ at Larousse's diccionarios.com. Don't know whether it also appears at the DRAE.


----------



## Mirlo

ausum said:


> And what about *"gringoing"*?
> 
> I know it sounds weird, but after googling it I found some results where that word is used, either as the present progressive tense of _gringuear_ or as _act of gringos_.
> 
> Mirlo, I've found the word _gringada_ at Larousse's diccionarios.com. Don't know whether it also appears at the DRAE.


 
Oh, Thanks, It does not appear in DRAE. In fact:

El término *gringada* no se ha encontrado en el *Diccionario Ideológico de la Lengua Española*

*ya se que el término se usa, pero bueno pasando a otra cosa me gusta tu sugerencia. *
*Saludos y Feliz Navidad!*


----------



## ausum

Mirlo said:


> Oh, Thanks, It does not appear in DRAE. In fact:
> 
> El término *gringada* no se ha encontrado en el *Diccionario Ideológico de la Lengua Española*
> 
> *ya se que el término se usa, pero bueno pasando a otra cosa me gusta tu sugerencia. *
> *Saludos y Feliz Navidad!*


 
Feliz Navidad igualmente, para todos.


----------



## mazbook

Hola ausum:





ausum said:


> And what about *"gringoing"*?
> 
> I know it sounds weird, but after googling it I found some results where that word is used, either as the present progressive tense of _gringuear_ or as _act of gringos_.
> 
> Mirlo, I've found the word _gringada_ at Larousse's diccionarios.com. Don't know whether it also appears at the DRAE.


"gringoing", "gringoed" are terms used by gringos for something that has been done to them by a native.  If a gringo finds out that he has paid more than a local, it's common for them to say, "I was gringoed.  They charged me twice as much as they charged the local."

Saludos de Mazatlán


----------



## fobits

If you want a _general_ adjective, which can be applied to parks, films, McDonald's and so on, I believe that the best
choice would be:

American-style

The Americans will take that as a compliment, and everybody else will recognize it as an insult


----------



## pejeman

Como América abarca desde el Estrecho de Behring hasta la Tierra del Fuego, y no sólo al país que queda entre México y Canadá, no es justo usar americanismo. Y como hasta los gringos ya saben lo que es una gringada, pues yo dejaría gringada, con todo y Merry Christmas y Season´s Greetings.


----------



## Reina140

fobits said:


> If you want a _general_ adjective, which can be applied to parks, films, McDonald's and so on, I believe that the best
> choice would be:
> 
> American-style
> 
> The Americans will take that as a compliment, and everybody else will recognize it as an insult


 
That's just lovely, but I think you've let us in on your secret now.


----------



## Outsider

¿"All-American..."?


----------



## ausum

mazbook said:


> Hola ausum:"gringoing", "gringoed" are terms used by gringos for something that has been done to them by a native. If a gringo finds out that he has paid more than a local, it's common for them to say, "I was gringoed. They charged me twice as much as they charged the local."
> 
> Saludos de Mazatlán


 

This is quite interesting. It looks that there are two funny verbs here. The Spanish word_ gringuear_ and the English term _to gringo. _Funny because they aren't equivalents at all. The first one would mean_ to act as a gringo tourist _(that's the context that I'm aware of)_, _while the second one would be_ to be treated as a gringo. _

Both, uses and meanings, depends heavily on who speaks.


----------



## mazbook

Tiene razón, ausum.   También, nosotros pagamos a menudo "el impuesto gringo" — "the gringo tax" que tiene el mismo significado.   

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## CHIMINO

hi everybody:

In México the history of that word is:

green go! *(the sound in spanish grin-gou)*

Cuando fue la invasión de EUA a México los uniformes de EUA eran verdes (green) y los méxicanos girtaban que se fueran (go!) de ahi la conjunción de las palabras y sale *gringo* y al ir se deformando la palabra sale como resultado *gringos(men), gringas(women), gringada(a lot of persons come to some place).*

an other definition is:

comida tipica mexicana hecha de tortilla de harina, queso y carne al pastor.

Espero esto no sea ofensivo ni peyorativo solamente es mera referencia.

correct me if I have mistakes in my spelling and everything.

merry chrismas!


----------



## gdmarcus

Hey, chimino, your explanation was really interesting.  Thanks for sharing the history.

And, as an estadounidense and gringa, I don't find it offensive; sad, perhaps, but not offensive.  I take information in the spirit in which it is given; on this site I assume that we all just want to help others learn about language.


----------



## mazbook

Most scholarly research says that "gringo" is a very old Spanish term for anyone not speaking Spanish.  It supposedly comes from the old Spanish term "greigo" meaning "greek" and back then the Spanish had a saying much like our English saying, "It's all greek to me."  Here's what the DRAE says:





> *gringo**, ga**.*
> (Etim. disc.).
> * 1.* adj. coloq. Extranjero, especialmente de habla inglesa, y en general hablante de una lengua que no sea la española. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.* adj. coloq. Dicho de una lengua: *extranjera.* U. t. c. s. m.*
> 6.* m. y  f._ Bol._,_ Hond._,_ Nic._ y_ Perú._ Persona rubia y de tez blanca.
> * 7.* m. coloq. Lenguaje ininteligible.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Of course, in México, it's purely used to refer to someone appearing to be an "estadounidense".  It's rarely used any longer in a deprecating fashion.  Nearly all my Mexican friends call me a gringo and ALL of my Mexican family does.  The only time I worry is when my wife calls me a "¡pinche gringo!" 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------

